# MAC Danse swatches



## lara (Oct 21, 2006)

Please place all your Danse swatches in this thread, please!

Pictures only, and please keep chatter in the Danse colour story thread.


----------



## liezl (Dec 2, 2006)

*Aire De Blu & Pastoral*







dry brushed on my hand.. both colors are very pastel and more frosty than shimmery.

Aire De Bleu is a cool silvery sky blue.
Pastorale is a minty toothpaste green that has a *slight* goldish frost to it. Similar to Golders green .. without all metallic sheen, the gold, and washed out w/ some vanilla pigment. lol


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 13, 2006)

Top: Glissade MSF (absolutely beautiful as a blush)
Bottom: Lightscapade MSF (great as a highlighter)
*NC30


----------



## birki (Dec 18, 2006)

http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/5...f181206jb1.jpg
http://img474.imageshack.us/img474/5...watchesng5.jpg


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 18, 2006)

*Glissade on NW15*

Well Santa just came early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glissade on NW15.  I have to say this bears more than a passing resemblance to NARS Orgasm imho *see below


*In the pot!*





*Swatched on NW15 skin*





*Next to Orgasm.  Glissade is on the left, Orgasm on the Right*


----------



## bebs (Dec 20, 2006)

these arent taken in natural light (indoor lamp), and a few I believe have a flash... same with the pigments


----------



## bebs (Dec 20, 2006)

hope this helps a few people


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 24, 2006)

Sorry for taking so long to post this.  Had to work and do shopping after finals, and now, having slept in to miss the most important activity for me (attending service), I may as well post up the pics I took of Jete. =P  Got a sample off someone who didn't want it, but I'm assuming it's the same one that'll be with the collection.

**edit** Upon seeing the collection, I think the released version is a bit darker, which I'd actually prefer.  I'll be going back tomorrow in the afternoon to compare. =)







http://img.makeupalley.com/8/1/2/0/590020.jpeg


Jete, Deckchair, Melon





Deckchair, Melon, Jete
http://img.makeupalley.com/8/1/2/0/590022.jpeg


And here's an eotd I tried out with it... I wore Jete all over and over Mangomix in the outer corner.

http://img.makeupalley.com/8/1/2/0/589951.jpeg


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 26, 2006)

*Danse swatches on NC50 skin*

Pastorale pigment, Glissade msf and En Pointe lipgloss:


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 26, 2006)

*danse msf swatches vs older ones*

i'm crap at swatches, but i tried!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...P1010008-3.jpg

lightscapade, porcelain pink, glissade, petticoat


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Dec 26, 2006)

Here's a swatch comparing Rite of Spring & Pink Opal Pigment (respectively) - with flash -


----------



## bruinshorty (Dec 26, 2006)

Corps de Couleur Quad


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Dec 26, 2006)

:dancey: 

(click to view full size images)


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 27, 2006)

Today I went to Macy's to spend my $100 gift card and I didn't realize that the Danse collection came out today.  Honestly I wasen't that impressed with this collection but I ended up walking away with Swan Lake and French Grey. I really like Pastorale pigment but I'll get that later.

Here's my swatches

Swan Lake and French Grey (with flash)





Swan Lake and French Grey (w/o flash)





(w/o flash)





(with flash)


----------



## Katial8r (Dec 27, 2006)

Left to right: Aire-De-Blu, Rondelle, Swan Lake, Jete, French Grey with flash.

http://img.makeupalley.com/7/3/1/8/590779.jpeg

Aire-De-Blu, Rondelle, Swan Lake, French Grey, Jete on NW 15-20

http://img.makeupalley.com/7/3/1/8/590770.jpeg


http://img.makeupalley.com/7/3/1/8/590785.jpeg






Edited to add a comparison of Pink Maribu and Danse:







Danse on top and Pink Maribu below on NW15-20:


----------



## xsparkage (Dec 27, 2006)

and as requested from *EmbalmerBabe*...





classical l/s with pas-de-deux l/g. loveeee!
:]


----------



## antirazor (Dec 28, 2006)

unlined on NC30. taken in direct sunlight without flash.


----------



## Risser (Dec 28, 2006)

Just come back from vacation, it's so cold day...






























**Flash










**Flash






I'll post swatches on skin later but e/s or l/s. I love Aire-de-blu, its shimmer look like BB diamond Dust e/s!


----------



## Risser (Dec 29, 2006)

Done!


----------



## antirazor (Dec 31, 2006)

*taken in direct sunlight without flash NC30 skin*





curtsy on the left. charm factor on the right.


----------



## mezzamy (Jan 3, 2007)

*MSFs*

please click the image for full sizes!

ETA: the swatches were done of NC30-35 skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





glissade and lightscapade





glissade





glissade swatch





lightscapade





lightscapade swatch





stereo rose, glissade and petticoat





swatched





shimpagne, lightscapade and porcelain pink





swatched





HTH!


----------



## user79 (Jan 5, 2007)

Found on makeupalley.com by user boqueron

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...k/IMG_1166.jpg
Jete in regular pot, Jest is the depotted one on the top.

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...k/IMG_1163.jpg
This is a comparison picture showing, from left to right, jete, jest, and say yeah on NC20 skin.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 5, 2007)

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6498/msfscs8.jpg








http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/7...chattenrb5.jpg








http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/1...pglassejn5.jpg

I'm going to post some swatches later


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 5, 2007)

Here are some swatches (the first pic ist with flash, the second one without):

*MSFs comparisons:*

http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/3921/msfs1iz2.jpg

http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/1623/msfs2rj9.jpg

http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/2994/msf3uf3.jpg



*Corps de Couleur Quad:*

http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/1672/quad1vb9.jpg

http://img400.imageshack.us/img400/7955/quad2ud3.jpg


*Terre a Terre comparison:*

http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/2...gleich1ya6.jpg








*e/s:*

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/3...hadows1ip9.jpg

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/8...shadowsqr7.jpg



*l/g:*






http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/2...glasse2tk8.jpg



*Danse l/s comparison*:











http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/2135/danse3yg6.jpg


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 9, 2007)

*Classical l/s:*


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 9, 2007)

On MUA by user boqueron
Click for a larger view


French Grey




Satin Taupe (L), Moth Brown (C), and French Grey (R) on NC20


----------



## kimmy (Jan 10, 2007)

En Pointe l/g on NW15




Rite of Spring vs. Dazzlelight on NW15


----------



## geeko (Jan 12, 2007)

Some people are saying that all that glitters and jete are almost the same...but i don't think so. I swatched both on my hand and jete is more pinkish than all that glitters. Here's a pic of the swatch. Sorry for poor resolution, my digi cam is no good at takin pics of swatches


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 15, 2007)

*l/s Classical:*












*l/g En Pointe:*












*l/g Corps de Ballet:*


----------



## lara (Jan 16, 2007)

En Pointe on unlined lips.


----------



## Mother's Milk (Mar 3, 2007)

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k7...terreterre.jpg


----------

